# Finally made the cheese board.



## wombat (Sep 24, 2019)

We were having dinner at a friend's house when he brought out this nice cheese board. I made the mistake of pointing it out to the wife and saying we could use one of those and she came back with , well why don't you make one? Anyway here it is. Jarrah, maple and walnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2019)

So nice! Hope it will be used! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 25, 2019)

That is very cool.


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 25, 2019)

love those thin, curved pieces; what an accent!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 25, 2019)

Great looking board! Love the colors and the curved accent really sets off the whole look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 25, 2019)

Attractive as heck. Would be afraid to use it.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 26, 2019)

Great looking!


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice! Was that scroll saw work on the cut outs? Nice and smooth contouring; afraid my sawing would more closely resemble a hungry beaver at work. Great job keeping the grain aligned!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phranql55 (Sep 30, 2019)

The curve cuts are very nice. An elegant touch that was probably tough to accomplish.


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2019)

Excellent...and for that reason, no, I won't be showing my wife! 
Seriously...that bandsaw cut is the one where you don't get a repeat otherwise grain won't match up well. Any 'tricks' besides a steady hand and perhaps fresh blade to make sure that sweep doesn't have any detours along the way?


----------



## wombat (Sep 30, 2019)

TimR said:


> Excellent...and for that reason, no, I won't be showing my wife!
> Seriously...that bandsaw cut is the one where you don't get a repeat otherwise grain won't match up well. Any 'tricks' besides a steady hand and perhaps fresh blade to make sure that sweep doesn't have any detours along the way?



Haha. No hints, just slow and steady with your fingers crossed, but I do give it a very light sand on the drum sander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 1, 2019)

Checked out your etsy page, incredible work on your slingshots! One more thing to try one of these days...


----------

